# 2016 Winter Cam Classic



## winter cam (Oct 15, 2013)

The 6th annual Winter Cam Classic Archery Tournament will be held Friday, Saturday and Sunday, March 11-13, 2016 at the newly built Pinnacle Athletic complex in Victor New York. 

The Winter Cam Classic is designed to be a fun event and to raise proceeds to help support the efforts of the Catch A Dream Foundation. For more information on The Catch A Dream foundation please go to www.catchadream.org. 

This three-day archery event is comprised of 3D Archery and the 420 Challenge Spot Shoot. There will be two 21-target known yardage 3D courses. Open Classes will have maximum shots to 60 + yards while the Hunter classes will have shots to 35 + yards. The Winter Cam Classic draws close to 500 archers from multiple states as well as Canada who will compete for prizes from the top companies in the archery industry along with the opportunity for a minimum cash payout of $1000 in the Pro class for the 420 shoot! 

Several of the top archery manufactures will be on present to showcase their new products and offer seminars. Our friends at Lancaster Archery Supply will also be on hand with their show trailer offering items for sale So bring the entire family and enjoy the fun! Spectators are admitted for free.

Online registration opened on December 1st for those wanting to select their shooting times. Same day registration is also available at the door on Friday and Saturday based on availability. Pre registration is highly recommended as this event will sell out again this year. 

The Winter Cam Classic is sponsored in part by Elite Archery, Scott Archery, Custom Bow Equipment, Winners Choice Strings, Duel Game Calls, Solid Broadheads, Copper John, Stan Release, Rinehart Targets, Hips Targets, PSE and Xpedition Archery.

To register online, view a complete list of sponsors, rules or event information, please visit www.wintercamclassic.com or follow the event on Facebook.


----------



## ParisHilt (Jun 3, 2020)

I wonder if such a tournament will take place this year? or because of the pandemic everything will be canceled?


----------

